# David Dickson on the subscription at the end of Hebrews



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2021)

At the end of the epistle to the Hebrews, there is a subscription, which reads, "Written to the Hebrews from Italy by Timothy." (AV) I noticed that this subscription is found in both Scrivener's and Stephanus's editions of the Received Text (πρός Ἑβραίους ἐγράφη ἀπό τῆς Ἰταλίας διά Τιμοθέου).

David Dickson remarked on the originality of this subscription:

As for the subscription, after the Epistle, there is no credit to be given to it: For it is manifest out of this Chapter, _vers._ 23. that _Timothy_ was absent when this Epistle was writ: Therefore the subscription seems to be added from some unskilful Scribe. And therefore we omit them all.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 214.


----------

